# What kind of animal is this?



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Found this critter dead on the road by our house. Is it a baby coyote or a big fox or what? Thanks!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Grey Fox

big rockpile


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow - I didn't know they were that big! They're all over the place right now. Saw another one up in the woods by our north pasture, too (it was still alive and haulin' butt!).

Thanks for the ID!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

it's not a platypus. :baby04:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> it's not a platypus. :baby04:


I thought it was a platypus at first, but they don't have shoes that big...


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

CHUPACABRA!!!!!! I-YEEEEEEEEEE!

donsgal


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well it sure looks tender! :icecream: 

big rockpile


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

big rockpile said:


> Well it sure looks tender! :icecream:
> 
> big rockpile


yeah, grab it quick, the flies haven't even got to it yet!!


----------



## horsefarmer (Jul 12, 2007)

They've got one of the more valuable hides right now. If they are running amok up there, be studying up on them!!


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> it's not a platypus. :baby04:



Are you really sure? It does have beady eyes and the nose looks a bit squashed. Wonder who put the shoes on it. :hobbyhors Trapper


----------

